# Vehicle Laptop Mounts



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a laptop that I'd really like to mount in my vehicle like they do with police cruisers. Does anyone use one in their vehicle or does anyone recommend a particular one? I see quite a few on a Google search, just too many to make an educated guess.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's my suggestion, I use it in my van, and it works great.
http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=253
They have them for trucks too. They even make a model that hugs the rails under your seat, so no drilling required.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

What trucks do you use them in? I've been looking to get something for my E250.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Here you go, custom made for you E-250.
http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=316

I use them in a GMC Savanna 3500, but they'll work in any newer truck or van. Just let them know year, make and model.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

framerman said:


> I have a laptop that I'd really like to mount in my vehicle like they do with police cruisers. Does anyone use one in their vehicle or does anyone recommend a particular one? I see quite a few on a Google search, just too many to make an educated guess.


no framerman, we're majority self employed. We're not rich like you workin folk:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

That stand costs half the amount I just bought my new laptop for.

Ed


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Come on guys, you get what you pay for, I think we all know that. I was suggesting "a good stand", it's a little expensive, but the articulating arm allows you to use it from either seat, or even standing at your passenger side door.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> no framerman, we're majority self employed. We're not rich like you workin folk:laughing::laughing:



oh man, working, yes, rich....never gonna happen unless I win powerball...then I'll drink it all away prolly.

I'm gonna attempt one thing before I go and spend some money. The one that WarriorWood showed looks good....thank you...I saw one for $400 somewhere else. I just about dropped a deuce.

If this thing I'm thinking of works...I think I might patent it LOL. Actually, it might be just good enough for what I need. Problem in my specific situation is I need my right hand on the mouse and the left hand on the keypad for the CAD work I'm doing. That's my biggest worry. Right now my laptop is...in my lap, which works ATM. 

I need something so I can watch movies while I'm driving:laughing:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I made one for my box truck a few years ago. 6" lazy susan base with Velcro to hold it to the laptop, secure the lazy susan to a small piece of plywood, attach a 1" threaded pipe end to the plywood, run a 2' piece of pipe to another base on the floor---now comes the fun part having the guts to screw the base to your floor. My whole stands sounds a little ghetto but when you paint it black it looks really nice.

Side note you will need to create wedges to control the rotation of the lazy susan.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm not sure which is the best but I bought one at a police (city) auction (I think it was out of a cop car), I think it was a Jotto (not sure on the name), it was pretty nice and had a light, I got it for $15, never used it, sold it on eBay for a lot more. I know they're expensive so if you see a municipal auction you might check it out, some cities and the feds have online auction sites.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it cost me $400 for the Jotto docking station and stand for my Panisonic Tough Book. The docking station is well worth the extra $$$ and locks the laptop with a key. It also connects USB devices and charges of the battery when locked in.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

cool id loe to have msoutlook riding with me. & dirt, i make more $$$ bcuz im loosing my mind

ray


framer, how ill you power it?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> how ill you power it?


Someone came up with a great invention years ago, it is called a power inverter. You plug it into your lighter and it turns your DC power into AC power. You plug your computer into it and the computer works, magic! I have a few of them, I use one to charge my cordless tools while I am driving.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Do a search on Ebay for 7 year laptopmount it works and its inexpensive.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> cool id loe to have msoutlook riding with me. & dirt, i make more $$$ bcuz im loosing my mind
> 
> ray
> 
> ...


Either I have had too many beers or you have:laughing:

Power....man, I got took a little. I guess it's my own fault. I found a dc plug on the dell website they sold specifically for my laptop. Figuring I'd save a few bucks, I shoulda known it wasn't going to work right. It works, yes, but the laptop refuses to identify it as a compatible dell plug, so it runs laggy as hell. Then to boot it won't charge. So about $45 out the window on that.

So I'm going to give in and get the inverter. I didn't want to because of all the packs that come with cords and such.

Unless you have a good idea to replace that one.

And I guess the idea I had has already been done because I was thinking something like what Doug said. 3/4" gas lines, elbows, flange, etc. 

lazy suzan LOL....maybe. I was thinking just another flange mounted to a piece of ply or aluminum plate.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I built one a while back. I used a 1/2" pipe mounted to the floor of my old truck, couple elbows and such and a piece of 7/16" ply painted black with a piece of L alminum on the front and sides to keep it from sliding around worked great.


----------



## y0manda (Jan 31, 2007)

You can try this, but doesn't look like it would work when making U-Turns.


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Call me cheap but I picked up a laptop car mount on E-bay for under $40. 

I have not had time to install it yet, but I will post how well it is working. 

Mark


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

The black Plano boxes with the grey cover. It fits nicely between the seats on the Chevy or Ford vans. I park my laptop inside mine, and use the top of the box for setting the laptop on when I use it in the van. Not a superb mount, but for one thing, it is less advertising to thieves that you have a laptop in the front of your van, and also it is a pretty cheap solution. I like cheap solutions for some reason.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I got lucky and found a used Rammount on ebay that fit in my van-it swivels and has a spring system to 'latch' onto the laptop-very secure. Just mounted an inverter in the back of my truck-now I can recharge batteries or run the laptop power supply.


----------

